# The Sainsburys Incident



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Right, this happened a few months back and I've been meaning to put it up here for a while but here goes...

I had wife and kids in car and we pulled up into sainsburys station to fill the motor. Anyway, there was a que and as 2 cars pulled off, I followed another one in and pulled behind him on the pump behind his one.

I said to the wife " you get out and go pay, and I'll fill up" as I could see quite a que in the kios bit. I notice the guy in fron had the same idea as his wife goes in to pay also

So, I fill up, she goes to pay.

I then after filling up could see a van behind me waiting so I pulled up close to the jeep in front so mateu behind me could fill up also (what a nice person I am)

So 5 mins later, wifey comes out gets in the car. I could see in the station and see that the guys mrs was walking round int he kios with a basket and had just joined the que of which there must have been about 10-15 people, so I get out the car and walked up to the jeep in front (volvo xc90).

"excuse mate, would you mind pulling forward and letting me out as I've got 2 screaming kiddies in the motor who we need to get home"

he didn't open the window but as his keys weren't in the ignition but opened the door to talk to me.

"well my wifes in there now" he said

"well yes, but she's right at the back of the que, look mate" and pointed to where she was.

he took a good look at me, I was in muscle top, and tattoos everywhere and for some reason decided I was bulying him, wwhich I wasn't, in fact i couldn't have been more polite.

"I think I'll just wait here until she comes out" he said. I was gobsmacked and started to get p!ssed off.

"mate, why are you being an asshole, it's absolutely no hardship to you to pull forward 5 yards and let me out, pointless. I've pulled forward to let someone on so can't reverse, so why are you being an ass".

"you don't scare me" he said....He was about 6'2" tall and wasn't small by anymeans.

"look, I don't want an argument, can you just let me out please" I said

He glared at me and said "no, I've told you once, I'm not moving for you or anyone, or do your muscles get in the way of your hearing", and went to close the door. Now I was leant in as I was talking to him and the door caught my head as he closed it. soooooo (here goes)

I yanked the door open and started to strangle him saying "you fcuking bought this on yourself, all you had to do was move your fcuking car 5 yds, but no. You're fcuking getting it now"

He wa in his seatbelt so I started throttling him with it, he was punching me but I was oblivious to it. I then leant over, bit him and undid his seatbelt so I could smash his face into the steering wheel which I did about 10 times. People were by now running in all directions and his wife came running out screaming "he's killing him, he's killing him"...

"give me 5 minutes" I shouted back before dragging himout the car and standing him up against his motor before chinning the cnut so he was ko'd. I then went to start stamping on his face when the wife came running over and said "that's enough now Rob, calm down or you'll get 5 years" which sort of brings you back down to earth with a bump..... 

His wife came running over and screamed at me so I turned to launch her but she ran back off. I looked down at matey as I started to think rationally and saw blood p!ssing out his mouth and nose where I tried to shove it through the steering wheel...(nearly got it through  )

Anyway, next thing sirens are in the distance, so I get on the phone and ring my solicitor to let them know I'm getting pinched.

Chances are the copper who turns up is an old school mate who's now AR, and trains in my gym.

I told him what happened and he said that I've got to be arrested as he can't just let it go, to which I said no probs as I knew it anyway and didn't want him to feel awkward about doing his job. By this time the guy is back on his feet demanding I get arrested, but my mate was letting me walk about rather than cuff me. The copper was taking a brief statement from the other fella when I said "I want him arrested as well"

"what for" the copper replied

"assault" I said, he closed the door on me which caught my face so I want him counter charged...

"is this true" the copper asked the fella...

"well yes, but it was an accident" he said. "that doesn't matter, if it's true and you've just admitted it, then it is still an allegation of assault which will have to be investigated" came the coppers reply.

So i pipes up laughing..."mate, welcome to my world, I've got a record as long as your arm, now an ABH/GBH on my record is nothing, but what's it gonna do for you? you do know they'll have to arrest you for it don't you?"

He looke as pale as a sheet when i said this, his mrs started swearing at me, but the copper explained that it was true.

I also got my phone out and phoned a mate and stood in front of their car and read their registration out loud...."erm, what do you think you're doing?" the guy asked (the copper had gone to sit in his car on the radio)

"I'm phoning a mate who's going to, HPI your car and find your name, then I'll get your address so I know where to come and fcuk your l;ife up you snivvelling wet cnut. All you had to do was move your car, but no, you thought you'd be awkward didn't you, if anything this will fcuking teach you that not everyone will take your sh!t so lightly in the future. All your money won't get you out a good fcuking hiding when it's coming to you. You think that was bad, you wait until I find where you live"....

The copper got out and matey aske dif he could have a word with him.. (I knew what was coming and started smiling)

He thought he was out of earshot but I could hear them clearly.

"erm, is that man as bad as he makes out?"

"well I've know him for years and he's not one to let things go at all, but he's ok when you get to know him. But I would avoid troble with himsir If I was you as it could or will turn nasty"....

"well can I just drop the charges then officer"....he said.

He then came up to me and held his hand out. The guy was about 35 ish, tall and looked like a copper himself/stockbroker type...posh but not really posh if you get me...private school definitely.

He held his hand out to which I replied "get fcuked".

He then said"if you give me your word you'll leave me and my family alone, I'll drop the charges"...."you already have" I said, "but I'll leave it alone"..

with that he drove off, the copper had to go in and see the manager, ut cam out and said I'm off the hook "although you're banned from sainsburys" and laughed and off he went.

I got back in the motor to a semi-hard bolloking form the wife, but not a bad one tbh, she's seen it time and time again before, it's usually worse.

But just as we went to drive off, the guy who I let in behind me came up and said "good on you mate, I heard you ask him nicely and he was just a cnut. I'd have smacked fcuk out him to, the stuck up fcuk"...

I laighed, drove off, and do you know where I fill my car ow every week........SAINSBURYS....(but I always get funny looks from the cashier)

Another day in the life of Robsta....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

wow good storey robsta reps


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Right, this happened a few months back and I've been meaning to put it up here for a while but here goes...
> 
> I had wife and kids in car and we pulled up into sainsburys station to fill the motor. Anyway, there was a que and as 2 cars pulled off, I followed another one in and pulled behind him on the pump behind his one.
> 
> ...


Fcuk me thats a great reads mate made me smile no end that did what a dickhead Rob :thumb:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

lol

do your muscles get in the way of your hearing hahahaha

if i saw someone whos traps were covering their ears i wouldnt be giving them ****.

good tale robsta:thumb:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

fpmsl....nutter.... :lol: :lol: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:......


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

"private school definitely"

What a suprise.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Great story mate

What a knob


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mate thats fcuking spot on...i tell you what,i started getting angry just reading that so i can just imagine what it must of been like for you.

Good on you......the cheeky like cnut deseved all he got.

It doesnt cost nothing to be polite.

Fancy using your phone on a petrol station..now that was the only thing you did wrong.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Good on you Rob, it's a shame so many pricks about but good job we got people like you to teach them a lesson


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

likme it mat i am waiting for your biography to hit the shelves that would be an interesting read mate


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice... I was laughing all the way through that story. Very well written robsta...

I love it


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Having had a fairly poor day today that made me laugh a lot, thanks for finally posting it!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Fcuking excellent, Its just perfect when the copper goes your way. Sweet. :thumb:

Won't it be funny if you go that station and he's there again, he'll fcuking **** himself especially if you BOO! the cnut in the que


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO I cant wait for the autobiography! x


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Like it, its the type of thing that goes through my head when i start getting wound up, but im a lover not a fighter.

Good on ya mate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Fcukin brilliant mate, :thumb: glad you got off and i love the registration call.

I'd rep you but you got too many already you violent fuc........ (Oh sh1t) very nice man


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

you're a ****1n legend mate:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The guy sounds like he deserved a good slap to be fair, so good on ya


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ROb I am all for giving stuck up pr1cks a hiding but smashing his face into the steering wheel was excessive bud, the coppers were super lenient on you too, I have been arrested twice and they are all over me like a rash in case I kick off as I am or was then a 'big lad'. So its cuffs on captor spray at the ready fcuking pussy cnuts.

MOst I ever smashed was a windscreen, of my own fcuking car!

SD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

SportDr said:


> ROb I am all for giving stuck up pr1cks a hiding but smashing his face into the steering wheel was excessive bud, the coppers were super lenient on you too, I have been arrested twice and they are all over me like a rash in case I kick off as I am or was then a 'big lad'. So its cuffs on captor spray at the ready fcuking pussy cnuts.
> 
> MOst I ever smashed was a windscreen, of my own fcuking car!
> 
> SD


I know the copper, his house and his family mate, or it may have been the same. Mate, I agree it's exceesive, and would have been far more excessive if the wife wasn't there to calm me down. I'm not proud of it, well, I'm glad I taught him a lesson, but I also realise my temper will get me a long sentence one day, but I just go blank and don't realise what I'm doing until it's done...I'm getting better though with the arrival of the kids, hence only 1 incident per year, rather than month....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol nice one


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Good job, i didn't expect anything less from the Robsta, the more polite thing for you to have done would of been to get your tow rope out and pull him and his car off the forecourt


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I know the copper, his house and his family mate, or it may have been the same. Mate, I agree it's exceesive, and would have been far more excessive if the wife wasn't there to calm me down. I'm not proud of it, well, I'm glad I taught him a lesson, but I also realise my temper will get me a long sentence one day, but I just go blank and don't realise what I'm doing until it's done...I'm getting better though with the arrival of the kids, hence only 1 incident per year, rather than month....


:laugh: Quality mate, any chance of you writing up your memoirs ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

LMFAO, some people dont realise how a small gesture can avoid all of this sh1t.

seen things like this in pompey all the time, all it takes is a little humouring and problem solved...play up and its head in hands time

why...just why lol


----------



## bow (Jan 10, 2009)

thats spot on

he deserved it

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

nice 1 robsta...hate ppl like that. :thumbup1:


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

rob when ever you writ up one of your little events i find my abs and jaw caining through laughter well done son. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Top read robsta

N


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

PMSL, good on you Robsta..there are far to many cnuts out there who do these kind of things just to try and feel hard - or just because they're cnuts

Had it happen too many times myself round london, so much as a look at some of them and they're ready to do everything to p!ss you off


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Bully :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jesus, im staying well away at the meet up.

Lol only jokin mate you did right to smash that ****s face in:thumbup1:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

nice one **** desrved all he got:thumb:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

its nice to be nice-----------matey had to learn the hard way obviously


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bit of politeness should go a long way. harsh lesson when it doesnt hahaha! :lol:


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

i'M CONFUSED !!!

why didn't you just pick his car up and throw it out of the way


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Sounds like you tried go the polite route and it failed... what could you do??


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

*cough* forum for robsta's stories *cough*


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Fcuking outstanding Robsta, I can't believe I've been without your stories and rants for nearly 3 months. Keep em coming m8. LEGEND


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Terrible, utterly disgraceful. I can't believe people today.

Snobby bastards everywhere with no manners  . Good on you fella.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

You are a bad motherfcuker - but very funny and honest, which makes it all okay in my eyes.

I laughed out loud reading that.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

why are you always picking on people bigger than you.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

love it!!

now watch dutch scott try and create a story to top that!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> I also got my phone out and phoned a mate and stood in front of their car and read their registration out loud...."erm, what do you think you're doing?" the guy asked (the copper had gone to sit in his car on the radio)
> 
> "I'm phoning a mate who's going to, HPI your car and find your name, then I'll get your address so I know where to come and fcuk your l;ife up you snivvelling wet cnut.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

YOU DON'T SCARE ME!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

FFS Robsta, no fvcking ambulance to take him away:confused1:

Your getting soft in yer old age ya big poof


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I find it funny how smaller guys say you dont scare me to bigger guys, big muscular guys are big for a reason,being lot stronger than the average joe, the average joe doesnt realise the strength of a big man even if the big man cant fight properly.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

hahaha omg that was funny


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah Robsta, you do seem to be calming down these days


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

what a pr**k that guy was. Its people like that who get decent people into **** being like that.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I love these Dr Swole stories, awesome....


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great ****ing story.. for some odd reason i was trying to picture it when i was trying to rock my self off to sleep..

I'm dirty that way


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Well done Robsta ,:thumbup1:you are now my hero............


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LOLZ....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Right, this happened a few months back and I've been meaning to put it up here for a while but here goes...
> 
> I had wife and kids in car and we pulled up into sainsburys station to fill the motor. Anyway, there was a que and as 2 cars pulled off, I followed another one in and pulled behind him on the pump behind his one.
> 
> ...


pmsl...fukin classic, Rob, you need a book out mate, you'd sell fukin loads  :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

why do people quote the whole thing lol....why why why why


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> why do people quote the whole thing lol....why why why why


That often p1sses me off to:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

LMAO that was a great read, nice one mate.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bloody hell Robsta, I am not messing you about in future!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> why do people quote the whole thing lol....why why why why


ooops


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> I love these Dr Swole stories, awesome....


they don't know about the legends of dr.swole, victorian guy , and of course mr.angry


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good story mate , I would have whacked him one myself.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I think it's absolutely disgusting that Sainsbury's allow the ques to build up so much.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

brb, sense of humour.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

autobiography lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

LMFAO! "He's killing him, he's killing him!"


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robsta said:


> Right, this happened a few months back and I've been meaning to put it up here for a while but here goes...
> 
> I had wife and kids in car and we pulled up into sainsburys station to fill the motor. Anyway, there was a que and as 2 cars pulled off, I followed another one in and pulled behind him on the pump behind his one.
> 
> ...


OMG, just read this.............

I would have moved my car, I am always considerate to others.

I opened a door for a lady behind me into a pizza place, and she stepped in line in front of me.

I didnt say anything but I got the door for her, I didnt expect her to take my spot in line in front of her.

When I see this again comming, I dont get the door for them now.

I do open doors for women, but not when it is a restaurant...lol

That dude did that for no other reason other than he has control issues.

Many people do.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Right, this happened a few months back and I've been meaning to put it up here for a while but here goes...
> 
> I had wife and kids in car and we pulled up into sainsburys station to fill the motor. Anyway, there was a que and as 2 cars pulled off, I followed another one in and pulled behind him on the pump behind his one.
> 
> ...


Rob.... You really should have just shook my hand - I have your reg plate now :double ****: :devil2: :rolleye:

:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Rob.... You really should have just shook my hand - *I have your reg plate now* :double ****: :devil2: :rolleye:


You can hardly miss it.... ain't hard to guess who's car it is  :whistling:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

hackskii said:


> OMG, just read this.............
> 
> I would have moved my car, I am always considerate to others.
> 
> ...


You should have bounced her face off the counter then slammed it in the door a few times geezer. You're way soft.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It does amaze me how some people have no idea when they're putting their lives in danger....just for being an awkward asshole, I could be doing a 10 or something similar. If someone asks me to move politely I say "no worries mate, sure" but to be awkward just for the sake of it baffles me.....still,, doubt he'll do it again....


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> But just as we went to drive off, the guy who I let in behind me came up and said "good on you mate, I heard you ask him nicely and he was just a cnut. I'd have smacked fcuk out him to, the stuck up fcuk"...


was nice of him to get out and explain this to the cops when you were in question....

just remember mate, petrol stations have camras in all diffrent angles. im on a gbh charge that im up for sentance next month, as you know ya self mate, the judge will look at the cctv evadence and see you lash out first... we all know this other guy was a cock.. but the judge wont look at it like that... just be carefull mate, im like your self and lose it with ****ers, should of kept ya cool, took his reg number, and found out where he lived, that way there is no witnesses


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Lmao, good read that. Fair play fella i'd of done the same.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hackskii said:


> OMG, just read this.............
> 
> I would have moved my car, I am always considerate to others.
> 
> ...


Should've just told her straight dude...I wouldn't have taken that...

I had some bird really cut me up in the motor the other day, so I beeped her. She then wound the window down and stuck her fingers up at me. So I overtook her, stopped the car and got out and proceeded to tell the fat cnut that she was in the wrong, and just cos she's a cake munching whore, doesn't mean she will get away from a right hook....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Should've just told her straight dude...I wouldn't have taken that...
> 
> I had some bird really cut me up in the motor the other day, so I beeped her. She then wound the window down and stuck her fingers up at me. So I overtook her, stopped the car and got out and proceeded to tell the fat cnut that she was in the wrong, *and just cos she's a cake munching whore, doesn't mean she will get away from a right hook....*


 :lol: :lol:

You should do "have a weekend with Robsta" breaks mate, charge what you like:thumbup1:

I'll have first weekend in June:laugh:


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Should've just told her straight dude...I wouldn't have taken that...
> 
> I had some bird really cut me up in the motor the other day, so I beeped her. She then wound the window down and stuck her fingers up at me. So I overtook her, stopped the car and got out and proceeded to tell the fat cnut that she was in the wrong, and just cos she's a cake munching whore, doesn't mean she will get away from a right hook....


That anger management isn't working well is it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Actually, I've calmed down a lot...She'd have had her car trashed a coupple years back, with her in it. Actually I did get done once and a £600 fine in coventry for punching a birds window through who got gobby....


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Stork said:


> YOU DON'T SCARE ME!


fyi this was a joke, thanks for all the negative reputation


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I pos repped you which wiped all theirs out so don't worry....I took it as a joke


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Robsta.next time my mrs burns the chicken on the george....please come round and smash her face in.....no cctv sh1t in my kitchen mate


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta said:


> Should've just told her straight dude...I wouldn't have taken that...
> 
> I had some bird really cut me up in the motor the other day, so I beeped her. She then wound the window down and stuck her fingers up at me. So I overtook her, stopped the car and got out and proceeded to tell the fat cnut that she was in the wrong, and just cos she's a cake munching whore, doesn't mean she will get away from a right hook....


Ha ha it's not just me who threatens stupid bints in cars then.....I yelled at one who was putting her slap on at the traffic lights - ffs!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

much of the problem nowadays is the self fulfilling of the 'just look out for no1' , people too scared to say stuff to - basically - Kids - for fear of being stabbed or attacked, no respect- actually just no manners and civilaty... you dont have to carry respect but just politeness and basic manners.... hell this country would be a far better place if some old fashined values were re-installed - I (abit like Dutch Scott) cant stand by and watch people getting bullied or abused like that - wasnt brought up that way - and if more people thought that way I bet - in fact am certain - that we'd eliminate a huge portion of street crime etc -

something happened to me one night whilst out with clients, guy got gobby (had had a few drinks) so him and all his mates get lairy and pick on a guy (whos watching a show with his wife) giving all the attitude youd expect from a gang of wannabee hardmen

then I heard one of them insult this mans wife (whos coming back from the toliets with her15yr old daughter) she is in shock as they have basically tried to grope her tits and make lewd comments, he is arguing with the 'leader' - his gobby mates all surround them in their safety in the herd mentality, so I felt enough was enough - walked over, the biggest of their mates gives it the 'do you know who I am routine' I said no and didnt give a **** who he was either, he goes to put his hand on me and I told him he had the option to remove it immediately or else I would happily escalate the situation (guess Robsta would have nutted him! but I can remain very calm but ready to snap if needed)

so matey lets go and carrys on giving the hard man stare, I turn around and see 'ringleader' now swearing and threatening the chap whos with his wife and kid) so I intervene - he tries to grab me (well he raised his hand) so I take his back leg out and he goes down - stand back as all the 'boys' - 4 or 5 try coming at me, step out onto the landing (we were in a Box watching Lee Evans live!!) and offer them all the chance to come have a go one by one - security then all turn up - 'ringleaders missus' is all mouth and drink, trying to slap and hit me, again just restrain her arms and block each time (though temptation is to smack her) - all dies down, he carrys on giving it lip etc - I decided Id had enough and decide to just call it a night, and on the way out head security guy comes over, says thanks for not kicing off properly and thus needing the old bill to come over (and thus highlight a fight (ish) in one of their corporate boxes at a major show (embarrasing for all) - also says how ever I restrained myself from decking both blokey and his missus is beyond him - as he would have flattened them both

now I am never violent etc really, hate it to be fair, as do enough muay thai etc to get my fix, but just amazes me that people have lost basic common courtesy and lack of respect at something like a bloody live comedy show (i mean Lee EVans is as mainstream and chilled out a night you could expect) but a bit of drink, and thinking that no one will stand up to them means idiots like this end up hassling - in this case - a guy, his wife and teenage daughter -

now for me if I got in trouble it would defo mean the end of my job, as a crimianl record etc would be game over for me and career stopped dead..... but society in this country needs to stand up - and together


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> Robsta.next time my mrs burns the chicken on the george....please come round and smash her face in.....no cctv sh1t in my kitchen mate


your comments always make me laugh! nice one mate :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Robsta!!!!!!!!

Just looked on Facebook and my mate has put this as her status....

*XXXX wants to know what's going on at Sainsbury's this evening - all the street lights are off and the entrance is blocked by police?!*

*
*

*
*Tut tut.... :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Wasn't me, I've been a good boy this week.....so far anyway...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good story.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

reps mate nothing like face in the dash board :thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Have to admit my reaction wouldnt have been great either.It seems sometimes people just want it but in my case in my clothes I dont look much and I aint particualr tall BUT when I pop..i pop.Robsta fair play that you didnt snap straight away.Bet matey wouldve if the roles where replaced muscles or no muscles.Personally his attitude stank and if a "chav" had done that to him there would have been up raw.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

noel said:


> much of the problem nowadays is the self fulfilling of the 'just look out for no1' , people too scared to say stuff to - basically - Kids - for fear of being stabbed or attacked, no respect- actually just no manners and civilaty... you dont have to carry respect but just politeness and basic manners.... hell this country would be a far better place if some old fashined values were re-installed - I (abit like Dutch Scott) cant stand by and watch people getting bullied or abused like that - wasnt brought up that way - and if more people thought that way I bet - in fact am certain - that we'd eliminate a huge portion of street crime etc -
> 
> something happened to me one night whilst out with clients, guy got gobby (had had a few drinks) so him and all his mates get lairy and pick on a guy (whos watching a show with his wife) giving all the attitude youd expect from a gang of wannabee hardmen
> 
> ...


WELL SAID NOEL AND SCOTT REPS FOR YOU


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

noel said:


> much of the problem nowadays is the self fulfilling of the 'just look out for no1' , people too scared to say stuff to - basically - Kids - for fear of being stabbed or attacked, no respect- actually just no manners and civilaty... you dont have to carry respect but just politeness and basic manners.... hell this country would be a far better place if some old fashined values were re-installed - I (abit like Dutch Scott) cant stand by and watch people getting bullied or abused like that - wasnt brought up that way - and if more people thought that way I bet - in fact am certain - that we'd eliminate a huge portion of street crime etc -
> 
> something happened to me one night whilst out with clients, guy got gobby (had had a few drinks) so him and all his mates get lairy and pick on a guy (whos watching a show with his wife) giving all the attitude youd expect from a gang of wannabee hardmen
> 
> ...


You have to go in.

It's like mischeif night on my estate.

The young lads where all fireing rockets at cars.

When I say young lads I mean lads in their early 20's as well as younger ones.

Now I have two ways to the shop one about 60 seconds away one about 90 seconds away.

The young lads where on my 60 second route.

So I wasnt going to walk round.

So walking up through the scum you get paranoid. Thinking who is going to hit you first.

So you have to hit one of them.

Just to show you mean business.

Then when you do you think "what the **** am I doing he wasnt gunna do nowt".

No once else moves so you hit another just incase they do.

It's ****ed up but thats how they get ya.


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

you owned him m8


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I put this on here as couldn't be assed writing another thread...so..

Was driving today and going through this village when came to a stop behind another car that was blocking the road just chatting to a couple outside a newsagents....

I pulled up alongside and said "mate, why not move your car over there, out the way like normal people instead of blocking the fcuking road"...

He didn't say a word but the guy he was talking to started spouting off...

"what's it to do with you, why are you swearing...don't swear in front of my daughter again"...

Now normally I wouldn't have but the "daughter" was 2-3 months old...

"does she understand what I'm saying you fcuking muppet??? No she doesn't....anyway she's asleep so keep your fcuking nose out you inbred fcukwit cnut"....and went to drive off as matey had pulled the car out the way....

As I went to pull off matey number two's mrs starts spouting off as well...

"why don't you fcuk off you fcuking [email protected]'re just full of mouth, go on fcuk off"....so I stopped the car, get's out and gave her a load back, but she kept gobbing off....she was really pushing it, but even I wouldn't hit a mother pushing a baby....sooooo..

"say another word go on!!! dare you...""

"fcuk off you [email protected]".....

"say one more word and I'm not going to hit you, but I'm going to walk over and knock your husbands fcuking head clean off"

"[email protected]"

So I went running over grabbed him and just pulled back the right hand about to take his head off....I was pretty fcuking wound up by now, and she started screaming"I'm sorry, please leave him alone. I'm sorry"......

"now say I'm sorry, and I won't get involved in arguments that are nothing to do with me again"

I'm sorry and won't get involved again"...

So I let him go....but was angry all day cos I never punched the gobsh!te....

And they took my reg down as I went...so expecting another threatening behaviour any day now....why do people get involved with stuff that's no concern of theirs ffs....

I had a mate in the car who spent the rest of the day p!ssing himself laughing....cnut...

Not swole/Alpha but true.... 

Off out for a meal tonight as well, so should be a barrel of fun the mood I'm in...


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man you have problems 

ha


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Lol another good one mate. Keep up the good work.

GHS


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Fcuk me man:lol:

your going to have to write a book mate

N


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I put this on here as couldn't be assed writing another thread...so..
> 
> Was driving today and going through this village when came to a stop behind another car that was blocking the road just chatting to a couple outside a newsagents....
> 
> ...


you said you`d been a good boy this week robsta..... :whistling: .... :lol: :lol: :lol: .....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Robsta, get your self a roll of bubblewrap or a stress ball or something:lol: :lol: (or kidnap a pikey, keep him in your boot and give him a proxy kicking to destress)


----------



## xrtwo2 (Sep 14, 2008)

This give me a smile or two thanks!

Just one question i had to ask myself was why the hell would you tell someone like robsta to wait behind when it was no problem to move a few yards forward. He must have been either feeling brave or stupid or both. Well in my opinion he got what he deserverd for being a d ick and i bet he thinks twice before being such an arrogant d ick in the future.

I look forward to hearing future events in robsta's life they are funny as f uck.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

robsta ! that was absolutely class,i've been wiping the tears away with laughter,fair play to ya !!!! the guy was a ****.and i think the reason he didn't press charges was probably his missus gave him a bollocking knowing he was in the wrong.can you do us a favour? go back to the petrol station and get the cctv and post it on you tube,it'll be hilarious mate.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

do you often attract trouble or do they just see you coming and think he's one to wind up? lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

vaux275 said:


> do you often attract trouble or do they just see you coming and think he's one to wind up? lol


I think average people automatically feel like I'm going to be a bully due to how I look, so get the attitude before I even speak to them, which in turn makes me p!ssed off and lose it....I'm not a bully at all, but I cannot let people mug me off and get away with it, I have to do something.....I've always been the same


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

same here,but i think i have little man syndrome.only 5' 6"


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like a right pr1ck who had it coming, but in front of your kids?

come one fella


----------



## mtb (Feb 27, 2007)

dollysprint said:


> sounds like a right pr1ck who had it coming, but in front of your kids?
> 
> come on fella


Must admit that's what I first thought.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

now sit crossed legged on the floor and repeat after me.ooooohhhhhmmmmmmm.................................

Now, doesnt that feel better?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dollysprint said:


> sounds like a right pr1ck who had it coming, but in front of your kids?
> 
> come one fella


They were in the back of my car and can't see in front of them due to them strapped in and the seats in front.....however, I daresay they will see daddy losing it many more times in the future......can't be helped, and besides, got to teach my boy right...  don't want him bobbing when he should weave.... :lol:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> got to teach my boy right...  don't want him bobbing when he should weave.... :lol:


PMSL:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ever watch the cartoon series 'stressed eric?'


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You should see me on the golf course.....Happy Gilmour's got nothing on me... 

I snapped a club in a rage once, a big bertha 3 wood and the club pinged back and broke my finger, however i had two mates with me and I couldn't let on how much it hurt......

when they went to look for their balls I was nearly crying in pain.....serves me right the club was over £100...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> You should see me on the golf course.....Happy Gilmour's got nothing on me...
> 
> I snapped a club in a rage once, a big bertha 3 wood and the club pinged back and broke my finger, however i had two mates with me and I couldn't let on how much it hurt......
> 
> when they went to look for their balls I was nearly crying in pain.....serves me right the club was over £100...


I remembered the story when you were playing golf, you mate went for a p1ss in the loo shed and you crashed your golf buggy into it with him in it. He was covered in p1ss and sh1t :lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> I think average people automatically feel like I'm going to be a bully due to how I look, so get the attitude before I even speak to them, which in turn makes me p!ssed off and lose it....I'm not a bully at all, but I cannot let people mug me off and get away with it, I have to do something.....I've always been the same


My mates the same Rob, anyone who be-littles him, gets it, including us a few times when he's lost his sense of humour, normally after 10 pints :laugh:

Why should anyone put up with this sh!t, I had a run in with some kids who went to sp!t on the motor (really brought up well ya see  )

Got the little cvnt around the neck when his dad comes walking over (miraculously losing his stick (claims incapacity) mouthing how I shouldn't be doing that to his kids, so I asked him if he wanted it taking out on him? The [email protected] fvcked off.....blow him a kiss everytime I drive past now....sackless cvnt.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Robsta said:


> You should see me on the golf course.....Happy Gilmour's got nothing on me...
> 
> I snapped a club in a rage once, a big bertha 3 wood and the club pinged back and broke my finger, however i had two mates with me and I couldn't let on how much it hurt......
> 
> when they went to look for their balls I was nearly crying in pain.....serves me right the club was over £100...


fuksake...pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ollie B said:


> I remembered the story when you were playing golf, you mate went for a p1ss in the loo shed and you crashed your golf buggy into it with him in it. He was covered in p1ss and sh1t :lol:


Yeah, that was another time....he's dead now, he died last year...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Yeah, that was another time....he's dead now, he died last year...


Ahh sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

oh...and I got fcuking laid off on friday.....ffs...really p!ssed off now...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone wanna buy an M3.....???


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

ill give you £20


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

rob mate write a book you would make a fortune and then keep your m3. reading your little incidents crease me up mate :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mikex101 said:


> ill give you £20


for that much you get a signed photo of me and the car.... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> oh...and I got fcuking laid off on friday.....ffs...really p!ssed off now...


Bet you're kinda glad you're not working today with this snow though huh? :tongue:


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> They were in the back of my car and can't see in front of them due to them strapped in and the seats in front.....however, I daresay they will see daddy losing it many more times in the future......can't be helped, and besides, got to teach my boy right...  don't want him bobbing when he should weave.... :lol:


what an @rse you really are, being proud of all this


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

dollysprint said:


> what an @rse you really are, being proud of all this


I take it you're joking??? :confused1:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

People may be joking around when they say you should write a book, but seriously I would mate. Having been laid off you could start typing events you have witnessed and also been involved in. Obviously you could change other people's names if you/they wished but it would be great reading. Cass Pennant did the same and so have a lot of people, making a fair bit of money out of it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bet you're kinda glad you're not working today with this snow though huh? :tongue:


Is it snowing there?

Rob has a big heart, he is like a piece of those chocolate covered filled candies.

Hard on the outside, soft and sweet on the inside. :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Rob has a big heart, he is like a piece of those chocolate covered filled candies.
> 
> Hard on the outside, soft and sweet on the inside. :thumb:


How many licks does it take to get to the center.. :confused1: .. :whistling: .


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dollysprint said:


> what an @rse you really are, being proud of all this


....oops...... :whistling: 



hackskii said:


> Is it snowing there?
> 
> Rob has a big heart, he is like a piece of those chocolate covered filled candies.
> 
> Hard on the outside, soft and sweet on the inside. :thumb:


SNOWING? Scott - you are kidding me hey? Turn on the news man!!! :lol:

The country is at a standstill - all the airports are shut, the entire public transport system has ground to a halt (including, mysteriously, the London UNDERGROUND...... :whistling: ), and most of the country's workforce bunked off today 

(apart from in Scotland that is - cos we're used to it here and just get on with it  )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....oops...... :whistling:
> 
> SNOWING? Scott - you are kidding me hey? Turn on the news man!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh my, interesting, Back east some states are saying that it is the worst natural disaster in history.

In california today it is a sunny 80 degrees.

We have had a heat wave here.

Winter is probably going to go down as one of the warmest ones in a long time, or in about 30 years.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Oh my, interesting, Back east some states are saying that it is the worst natural disaster in history.
> 
> In california today it is a sunny 80 degrees.
> 
> ...


post some pics up hacks of that orange thing that glows in the sky will ya..cheer us up a bit....oh and some beach shots while your at it......cheers...:laugh: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> I take it you're joking??? :confused1:


no i'm not, everyone else has their head up robsta's @rse, but thats no way to behave, even if the guy did have it coming

he seems to have small-man syndrome (though i don't know why)

stop trying to prove yourself rob


----------



## T1TW4NK (Feb 3, 2009)

What's wrong with you? I have been reading your posts on here for a while, and think you are either making it up, or something is seriously wrong with you.

It is obvious from reading your prose that you are un-educated, but surely you were taught the difference between right and wrong? Just because his door clipped your face and he was rude to you decide to launch into an assault on him, and then threaten to ruin his life using confidential data about him and his family? You could have actually killed him; I can not believe this can taken so lightly. If you or your family are in immediate danger, and then I could condone the use of such force, but jest because you are a mal-adjusted odious little man with obvious mental deficiencies does not give you the right to do this sort of thing.

What's even worse about this is your smarmy, "Look at me I'm so hard and a badass blah blah blah " attitude about the way you conduct yourself. You sound proud of the things you do to people. If someone much bigger/harder than you came up to you and started beating you and threatening your family would you still look at the situation with levity?

I can't believe the soporific little retards on here lap this up as well, like the moron who repped you, you repped him for committing a GBH, would you still rep him if it was you/your mate he beat up? These pathetic little weirdoes must get some sort of thrill out of living vicariously through your ( possible imagined ) "hardman" antics, disgusting.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

T1TW4NK said:


> What's wrong with you? I have been reading your posts on here for a while, and think you are either making it up, or something is seriously wrong with you.
> 
> It is obvious from reading your prose that you are un-educated, but surely you were taught the difference between right and wrong? Just because his door clipped your face and he was rude to you decide to launch into an assault on him, and then threaten to ruin his life using confidential data about him and his family? You could have actually killed him; I can not believe this can taken so lightly. If you or your family are in immediate danger, and then I could condone the use of such force, but jest because you are a mal-adjusted odious little man with obvious mental deficiencies does not give you the right to do this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Who is this?

Obviously someone who can not say it under their real name???

So, whilst rob isnt here to say anything back to you, i will speak.

Rob does not come across as 'uneducated' as you put it at all. If you knew him in real life you would know he is courteous and friendly to people. He does not start trouble at all, not his fault if someone starts sh1t with him and he doesnt back down...that is the other persons problem!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont know robsta personally so I dont know if he is a hardman or not but how do you know that people are up robsta's ****.Me personally never have and never will me and robsta have had differences etc .

Some people react differently I know when I was younger lets say Id make mr robsta seem like mr nice but now Im calm.TIT **** you are doing what most do here make assumptions and stupid judgements be it race religion appearance and robsta.

There are some characters on this board who are gringe worthy,Ive never read a robsta thread where he has gone out looking for a fight.The one thing I will say is that maybe he shouldnt share all his stories as people read too much into it.Thats just my view


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Who is this?
> 
> *Obviously someone who can not say it under their real name???*
> 
> ...


....exactly.

Personally I think that level of cowardice is far worse than anything you are accusing Rob of.

Adam summed it up pretty well. Rob is well mannered, polite, courteous, friendly, has time for quite literally everyone, and despite your opinion, is extremely intelligent (though isn't one of these up their own @rse people who feels the need to spend their life trying to prove this point to anyone who'll listen). He also has a great sense of humour, and you've obviously missed this part when rather than bite to the first insult made here, he's made a joke out of it and laughed it off. I'd say that alone makes him the bigger person. At least he can post under his own name....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He's not going round beating people up for fun or stabbing them to death for their dinner money as is all too common today.

He's punishing p1ss poor behaviour the only way he knows how.

What would you do t1tw4nk if you asked some one to move politely and they refused point blank, go back to your life with your tail between your legs and help fuel more bad behaviour from the guy doing that to you?

Least he woke up the next day with nothing but a sore face, hurt pride and a bit to think on


----------



## T1TW4NK (Feb 3, 2009)

I meet many people in my life who annoy or irritate me, I have thus far managed to avoid assaulting nay of them, the fact that one man finds himself involved in so many violent situations implies to me, that he violent tendencies.

I am judging him based on the stories he has posted, and the attitude he displays when bragging about it, nothing more. I can't believe so many people here are willing to laugh this behaviour off, just because it comes from a poster they are fond of.

Everything he has posted about himself has led me to believe he is anything but well mannered, polite and courteous. Would any of the people jumping to his defence still think of this as ok if he beat them up in front of their family and then threatened to make their lives a living hell at their home? Cognitive Dissonance at its finest.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

T1TW4NK said:


> What's wrong with you? I have been reading your posts on here for a while, and think you are either making it up, or something is seriously wrong with you.
> 
> It is obvious from reading your prose that you are un-educated, but surely you were taught the difference between right and wrong? Just because his door clipped your face and he was rude to you decide to launch into an assault on him, and then threaten to ruin his life using confidential data about him and his family? You could have actually killed him; I can not believe this can taken so lightly. If you or your family are in immediate danger, and then I could condone the use of such force, but jest because you are a mal-adjusted odious little man with obvious mental deficiencies does not give you the right to do this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Grow some bollocks and post under your real name you gutless coward. I think the mods can tell who you are by your proxy or whatever anyway so I hope somebody lets us know who you are.

Registering under a new name just to say that..............You deserve a slap.

GHS


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

T1TW4NK said:


> What's wrong with you? I have been reading your posts on here for a while, and think you are either making it up, *or something is seriously wrong with you.*


You've only just worked that out about Rob....?

LoL...

Rob is one of the lads, I think some wet behind the ears cvnts might find some of his escapades a bit too close to the edge for them. Go back to your sleepy little world mukka.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

T1TW4NK said:


> What's wrong with you? I have been reading your posts on here for a while, and think you are either making it up, or something is seriously wrong with you.
> 
> It is obvious from reading your prose that you are un-educated, but surely you were taught the difference between right and wrong? Just because his door clipped your face and he was rude to you decide to launch into an assault on him, and then threaten to ruin his life using confidential data about him and his family? You could have actually killed him; I can not believe this can taken so lightly. If you or your family are in immediate danger, and then I could condone the use of such force, but jest because you are a mal-adjusted odious little man with obvious mental deficiencies does not give you the right to do this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


lol....mate, like I could give a fcuk what you think.....tell you what, why don't you come and block me in with your car, then you can point out to me the error of my ways......but I seriously doubt you have the cahoonas......you're obviously a t!t who's been banned bfore, so shall we keep the cycle going....byeeeee, and the ban is for insulting every member on here by calling them retards........fcukwit...(yes I insulted you because I felt like it..)

You obviously are one of these ugly fcukers who was bullied at school so think you can lecture me from behind a keyboard. And as for someone bigger and harder than me, yes there are some out there, but you generally find, those people who can handle themselves, are not fcuking assholes in the first place and would have moved the car with no bother.....and ask anyone on here who knows me mate, I don't need to make this sh!t up and tbh I sometimes wish it was made up...

I suddenly have the urge to stamp all over your face so if you ever have kids, they think their daddy looks like john Merrick, however I doubt any bird would ever go for a wet lettuce as yourself:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol....mate, like I could give a fcuk what you think.....tell you what, why don't you come and block me in with your car, then you can oint out to me the error of my ways......but I seriously doubt you have the cahoonas......you're obviosly a t!t eho's been banned bfore, so shall we keep the cycle going....byeeeee, and the ban is for insulting every member on here by calling them retards........fcukwit...(yes I insulted you because I felt like it..)
> 
> You obviously are one of these ugly fcukers who was bullied at school so think you can lecture me from behind a keyboard. And as for someone bigger and harder than me, yes there are some out there, but you generally find, those people who can handle themselves, are ot fcuking assholes in the first place and would have moved the car with no bother.....and ask anyone on here who knows me mate, I don't need to make this sh!t up and tbh I sometimes wish it was made up...
> 
> I suddenly have the urge to stamp all over your face so if you ever have kids, they thik there dadyy looks like /john Merrick, however I doubt any bird would ever go for a wet lettuce as yourself:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Such a way with words Rob PSML

GHS


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dollysprint said:


> no i'm not, everyone else has their head up robsta's @rse, but thats no way to behave, even if the guy did have it coming
> 
> he seems to have small-man syndrome (though i don't know why)
> 
> stop trying to prove yourself rob


ermmmm maybe cos I'm small...... :lol:

I have no need whatsoever to prove myself...I'm just one of those people that doesn't put up with sh!t....no matter who it's from.....

actua;;y, did you call ma an @rse....oh dear....byeeeee:thumb:


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: lmfao


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

GHS said:


> Grow some bollocks and post under your real name you gutless coward. I think the mods can tell who you are by your proxy or whatever anyway so I hope somebody lets us know who you are.
> 
> Registering under a new name just to say that..............You deserve a slap.
> 
> GHS


Don't you just love these [email protected] who hide behind a keyboard....you can bet your life if I asked him to move his car, he'd go "yes sir, who far would you like me to move it"....gutless cnut....he must have been kicked in every day at school for wearing flares:lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Robsta said:


> ermmmm maybe cos I'm small...... :lol:
> 
> I have no need whatsoever to prove myself...I'm just one of those people that doesn't put up with sh!t....no matter who it's from.....
> 
> actua;;y, did you call ma an @rse....oh dear....byeeeee:thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Don't you just love these [email protected] who hide behind a keyboard....you can bet your life if I asked him to move his car, he'd go "yes sir, who far would you like me to move it"....gutless cnut....he must have been kicked in every day at school for wearing flares:lol:


 lol flares........... your giving your age away robsta


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ARNIE said:


> lol flares........... your giving your age away robsta


ahhh, but that's why I said he'd have got kicked ion for wearing them, as they'd gone way out of fashion when I was at school......stay press baby... :thumb:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol..........but I seriously doubt you have the cahoonas......


fcuk, i havent heard that in ages.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Robsta said:


> ahhh, but that's why I said he'd have got kicked ion for wearing them, as they'd gone way out of fashion when I was at school......stay press baby... :thumb:


 pmsl............staypress with turn ups!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I've banned him, but can unban him for his response if you like...


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

no need to bite guys. To post something so strongly in his second post would suggest he is just out to wind Robsta up.

Ironically, its good to see he used an intelligent name though, hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cheers for that Scott mate.....nice argument there, but I still think stamping all over him would make me feel better.....reps due, when I can give some

See what peolpe don't understand is, I'm as nice as they come. But when someone sees me they automatically look at me and assune I'm gonna be trouble, there fore get the attitude and turn into assholes which then maked me turn into trouble. Now those who know me know I'm a bit of a loony, ut am as good a person as you get. But, whereas if someone is mugged off they generally walk away thinking "what an ass", I do something about it, as I refuse to let people get away with talking down, or being an ass towards me. I don't look for trouble, it just has a habit of finding me. Of course when I get arrested I'm like "what did you do that for you pr!ck", but it makes sense at the time, and I just cannot back down ever....A better man than me would, and I don't feel proud of myself when I look at the possibility of my kids and wife being without my protection for a few months/maybe more. But it's just how it is with me, I have to stand up to arrogant/rude people/bullies, I just wouldn't like myself as a person if I didn't.....

I was out in Edinburgh the other week, and this is for matey saying I make all this up as there is someone on here who can confirm this.

I walked into a pub with a nice young lady, and when we got in there, these four p!ssed up football hooligans were in there giving off. One of them heard me talk (the ringleader 35-40 ish) and started on said lady saying "so you only go out with fcuking English guys then" and was giving me the eye. I tried to leave it, we turned our backs, but they kept gobbing off. So I went walking over quickly ,and proceeded to tell matey in front of his 3 pals that one more word and I was going to smash his fcuking head off there and then, I looked at his mates and said, yes i may get a kicking, but 3 of you will not be walking out of here. I stood waiting for him to move as I was gonna lay him out then jump on the next one, and had my eye on the glass at the table which was gonna even the odds up in my favour, but he went all quiet, said sorry and apologised to Z....now matey who spouted off on this thread would've walked off no doubt, and probably should have, but it's just not in my making to do so, and you know what, yes I'm fcuking proud of it too.....so for you fcukin [email protected] who give off on here.....eat my sh!t, cos it's all your fit for, you'll never be Alpha like us.....


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Hell robsta not sure if you take this as a compliment/insult but  there should be a movie about your antics/life  I reckon it would be quality :beer:

Edinburgh hmm odd lot they are but not as friendly as Glaswegians


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think Scott has the same problem as me, his fingers are big so we hit 2-3 keys when we mean to hit one....then don't see it till the post is up and by then can't be bothered to edit it as we know what we meant anyway....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You say he bit him?

Hope the protein content was good!!

:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I was out in Edinburgh the other week, and this is for matey saying I make all this up as there is someone on here who can confirm this.
> 
> I walked into a pub with a nice young lady, and when we got in there, these four p!ssed up football hooligans were in there giving off. One of them heard me talk (the ringleader 35-40 ish) and started on said lady saying "so you only go out with fcuking English guys then" and was giving me the eye. I tried to leave it, we turned our backs, but they kept gobbing off. So I went walking over quickly ,and proceeded to tell matey in front of his 3 pals that one more word and I was going to smash his fcuking head off there and then, I looked at his mates and said, yes i may get a kicking, but 3 of you will not be walking out of here. I stood waiting for him to move as I was gonna lay him out then jump on the next one, and had my eye on the glass at the table which was gonna even the odds up in my favour, but he went all quiet, said sorry and apologised to Z....now matey who spouted off on this thread would've walked off no doubt, and probably should have, but it's just not in my making to do so, and you know what, yes I'm fcuking proud of it too.....so for you fcukin [email protected] who give off on here.....eat my sh!t, cos it's all your fit for, you'll never be Alpha like us.....


What? You made that up.....

Ha ha only kidding... Confirmed, lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha only kidding... Confirmed, lol.


Should have pinned them on the seat and let Z wail the p1ss out of them


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

cant believe youve got zara fighting ya battles robsta:ban:....we know they werent scared of you......ya big girls blouse:laugh::laugh:......

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One time when I was complaining about money problems (some time ago), Robsta asked me if I wanted some money to get caught up.

He even said that if I could pay him back that was good, but if I could not that was ok also.

I was truely flattered that he would offer, only happened once before by another friend.

I did not take him up on the offer, but this jesture went so far with me.

I have seen the big heart side of Robsta and he is all aces in my book.

I have alot of respect for him.

nuf said


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

like probably the majority of people on here ive never met robsta.....

but just from being on this site i know you could have a laugh with him and i know he can laugh at himself.....

but we pretty much all know how far we can push him before it would turn wrong so to speak......

top bloke IMO...... :thumbup1:

but saying that im pretty much of the mindset that everyone on this site

are top people in their own right......

your all stars IMO.... :thumbup1:

ROB... :beer:

ITS A PLEASURE TO BE ON THIS BOARD....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Robsta said:


> cheers for that Scott mate.....nice argument there, but I still think stamping all over him would make me feel better.....reps due, when I can give some
> 
> See what peolpe don't understand is, I'm as nice as they come. But when someone sees me they automatically look at me and assune I'm gonna be trouble, there fore get the attitude and turn into assholes which then maked me turn into trouble. Now those who know me know I'm a bit of a loony, ut am as good a person as you get. But, whereas if someone is mugged off they generally walk away thinking "what an ass", I do something about it, as I refuse to let people get away with talking down, or being an ass towards me. I don't look for trouble, it just has a habit of finding me. Of course when I get arrested I'm like "what did you do that for you pr!ck", but it makes sense at the time, and I just cannot back down ever....A better man than me would, and I don't feel proud of myself when I look at the possibility of my kids and wife being without my protection for a few months/maybe more. But it's just how it is with me, I have to stand up to arrogant/rude people/bullies, I just wouldn't like myself as a person if I didn't..... ROBSTA WELCOME TO MY WORLD HENCE WHY i THOUGHT I HAD TO CHANGE AND HAVE THOUG I AM PRONE TO WELL LETS SAY I HAVE TO COUNT BEFORE i SNAP.
> 
> ...


YEP I KNOW THAT FEELING ASWELL.

TIT **** dont worry,your not alone with making the wrong assumptions. Ps ROBSTA amongst a few others would like to meet face to face as firstly we are from different back grounds and believes but always resolve issues;plus talk behind a pc/laptop isn't the same.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

enough of this soppy sh!t on my "me being 'ard" thread....fcukin pansies...grrr:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But robsta, you are like one of those chocolate sweets that have the creamy sweet stuff in the middle.

You know, hard on the outside and soft and sweet on the inside.

Perhaps masking your feminine side with your overly masculine side?

I dont have any hard stories except this one.

I was playing with my RC boat and I wanted to have a drink.

I already had 6 of them so I took a chick to a bar.

There was a hard man talking a bunch of smack.

I touched his shoulder and he said if I touched him again he was going to sock me.

Well, I was a bit inquisitive and I touched him, then I found myself flying back into a pool table and probably was knocked out as I peed my pants (good thing they were black sweats).

I was shocked he hit me, and he wanted to do it again.

I realized he was younger, bigger, and stronger, with way more attitude so I did what any dude would do and I appologised for touching him.... 

Now the irony here, and looking back this is a great lesson for me.

His name was Scott.

He was exactally 10 years younger than me and his birthday was the same as mine.

I learned from that one.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hackskii said:


> But robsta, you are like one of those chocolate sweets that have the creamy sweet stuff in the middle.
> 
> You know, hard on the outside and soft and sweet on the inside.
> 
> Perhaps masking your feminine side with your overly masculine side?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Who said you were hard? I was saying tha too many people making assumption and generalisations and I felt this was the case with you.Plus Ive had a few experiences i the past but due to job I have to make sure that I dont pop.

Hacks I love your outlook on things....CCCHHIILLLED


----------

